# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Προενισχυτής RIAA με λυχνίες

## CLOCKMAN

Γεια σας φίλοι μου.
Πρόσφατα ξέθαψα ένα πικάπ απ'την αποθήκη μου που το είχα παροπλίσει καμιά εικοσαετία και όπως ξέρετε οι σημερινοί ενισχυτές δεν έχουν είσοδο phono έτσι είπα να φτιάξω έναν phono preamp με λυχνίες καθότι είχα στο συρτάρι μου διάφορες. Το σχέδιο είναι από το δίκτυο με τις ECC83. Εγώ έβαλα ένα ζευγάρι ECC81 με πάρα πολύ ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. Το μόνο προβληματάκι που προσπαθώ να βρω είναι ένας πολύ μικρός βόμβος των αγαπημένων μας 50Hz στο ένα κανάλι (που θα τη βρω τη μαλακία). Κατά τα άλλα είναι σχεδόν αθόρυβος με κάτω από 2mV χχςςς... θόρυβο στην έξοδο. Το τροφοδοτικό είναι εκτός απ'ότι βλέπετε Ο ήχος του δεν περιγράφεται άνοιξαν τα αυτάκια μου, δε συγκρίνεται με την ψηφιακίλα.

----------

A--15 (28-11-15), 

ΠΑΝ (01-12-15), 

geronimo (01-12-15), 

johndaf (28-11-15), 

manolena (28-11-15), 

Nightkeeper (27-11-15), 

p.gabr (27-11-15), 

sakisr (27-11-15), 

SeAfasia (27-11-15), 

spirakos (27-11-15), 

toliis69 (27-11-15), 

ultra (27-11-15)

----------


## sakisr

Μπραβο Γιωργο!Πολυ καλη κατασκευη αν και εχω μια ενσταση στα χυμα καλωδια που πανε στις λαμπες...ισως καποιο ευθυνεται για το βομβο.Επισης δοκιμασες να αλλαξεις τις λαμπες μεταξυ τους μηπως ο βομβος ειναι απο μια απ' αυτες?
Γεγονος ειναι για οποιον δε ξερει το ακουσμα δισκου βινυλιου απο λαμπατο μηχανημα, ειναι κατι ξεχωριστο, ειδικα αν υπαρχουν και καλης ποιοτητος ηχεια!Αντε και καλες ακροασεις!

ΥΓ. Ανεβασε και τα σχηματικα να παρουμε μια ιδεα.

----------

CLOCKMAN (30-11-15)

----------


## toliis69

Μπράβο, πολύ ωραία κατασκευή !!! Καλά ακούσματα. Περιμένουμε και το σχηματικό και φωτο απο το τροφοδοτικό....

----------

CLOCKMAN (30-11-15)

----------


## p.gabr

Συγχαρητήρια Γιωργο για την κατασκευή σου, που έχει και πολύ σωστές επιλογές και παρατηρήσεις 
Οπως και να έχει  εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, ο ήχος του βινύλιου είναι άπαιχτος 
Η διαίρεση της κατασκευής είναι μια πολύ καλή επιλογή για απομόνωση των βόμβων δικτύου, τα κουτιά αυτά επίσης πολύ καλή επιλογή, αλλά όμως η μη βαφή τους μειώνει όλο το αισθητικό  αποτέλεσμα
Δεν ξέρω εάν τροφοδοτείς με εναλλασσόμενο η συνεχές τα νήματα ,πάντως εχεις συνδεσμολογία για 12.6 και εάν αυτή ήταν συνεχής ενδεχομένως θα είχες καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Μπορούσες να βάλεις και αποζευτικους εκεί

H κατασκευή  Σακη είναι θωρακισμένη και δεν είναι απαραίτητα τα μπλενταζ εσωτερικώς ,εξ άλλου οι αποστάσεις είναι πολύ μικρές 
Επειδη το Ζ εξόδου είναι υψηλό να φροντίσεις για κοντά καλώδια προς τον ενισχυτή

ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗ

----------

CLOCKMAN (30-11-15)

----------


## CybEng

Βλέπω συνεστραμμένο ζεύγος αγωγών για τα νήματα των λυχνιών ως εκ τούτου να  υποθέσω ότι χρησιμοποιείς AC για τα νήματα. Μήπως έχεις από εκεί τον βόμβο των 50Hz ;

Συχνά στα προενισχυτικά στάδια ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο δίνουμε DC στα νήματα.


Edit : Προφανώς γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα το μύνημα με τον  *p.gabr*    	 έτσι εξηγείται η κοινή τοποθέτηση για το DC στα νήματα.

----------

CLOCKMAN (30-11-15)

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Για το σχηματικό ανατρέξτε στο γουγλε, θα βρείτε πολλά, επέλεξα ένα απλό και το έφτιαξα. Η τάση για τα νήματα είναι DC 12V. Το τροφοδοτικό είναι 2 μτ, ο ένας στα 12V 10W και ο άλλος στα 12V 5W ο οποίος είναι απ τα 12 του πρώτου στα 12 του δεύτερου για να πάρω τα 230 πάλι. Οι λάμπες δεν ευθύνονται για το βόμβο στο 1 κανάλι. Ο βόμβος είναι πολύ μικρός και πρέπει να είναι δυνατά για να ακουστεί απ'το ηχείο. Τα καλώδια σύνδεσης με τον ενισχυτή είναι περίπου 60cm, δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα, Θα φτιάξω όσο ποιο κοντά μπορώ και θα δοκιμάσω μήπως είναι αυτό, γιατί στο παλμογράφο δε βλέπω καμιά σημαντική διαφορά στις εξόδους ώστε να πάρω αυτόν το βόμβο. Το κακό είναι ότι για να λύσω τη πλακέτα έτσι όπως το έχω βάλει (λέμε για να αλλάξω κάτι), πρέπει να ξεκολλήσω τα σύρματα και ξανά πάλι δοκιμή, το έχω κάνει 4 φορές μέχρι τώρα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Το κακό είναι ότι για να λύσω τη πλακέτα έτσι όπως το έχω βάλει (λέμε για να αλλάξω κάτι), πρέπει να ξεκολλήσω τα σύρματα και ξανά πάλι δοκιμή, το έχω κάνει 4 φορές μέχρι τώρα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.




Το έχω επισημάνει πολλές φορές ότι είναι σοβαρός λόγος που επιβάλει την κατασκευή με κλασικό τρόπο σε κοσσες 

Θα μπορούσες Γιώργο για την μέτρηση του θορύβου να χρησιμοποιησεις και κάποιο software για υπολογιστή που θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ.

----------

CLOCKMAN (30-11-15)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Το έχω επισημάνει πολλές φορές ότι είναι σοβαρός λόγος που επιβάλει την κατασκευή με κλασικό τρόπο σε κοσσες



Σωστά. Και η προσπάθειά μας είναι να κρατήσουμε τους ακροδέκτες των εξαρτημάτων όσο το δυνατό πιο κοντούς χωρίς να μας ενδιαφέρει η ευθυγράμμιση και η "ομορφιά" του κυκλώματος. Πάντως πολλοί "μυστήριοι" βόμβοι οφείλονται σε ground loop. Δοκίμασε να κρατήσεις τα rca εισόδου - εξόδου μονωμένα από το μεταλλικό σασί.

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Δηλαδή καλύτερα να το ξαναφτιάξω με κόσσες? Το κουλό είναι ότι ακούγεται μόνο απ το ένα κανάλι και είπαμε πολύ λίγο όταν η ένταση είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Όταν αποσυνδέω την είσοδο, δεν ακούγεται σχεδόν τίποτα, το κλασσικό απαλό αεράκι ελάχιστα. Πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με τις τιμές των υλικών τα οποία δεν μέτρησα και δεν είναι ταιριασμένα και έχω διαφορές τάσης από κανάλι σε κανάλι. Τώρα όσο για τα rca στο σασσί, δε νομίζω να οφείλεται σε αυτό, δεν θα είχε και το άλλο κανάλι ?
Μου φαίνεται ότι θα το ξαναφτιάξω απ'την αρχή. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και τις ιδέες που μου θέσατε.

----------


## chip

κι εγώ το ίδιο θα έλεγα... μονωμένα από το σασί τα RCA.

----------


## p.gabr

Όχι δε Γιώργο δεν είπαμε να το διαλύσεις, γενικές παρατηρήσεις ήταν.
Κανονικά τον θόρυβο τον μετράνε με βραχυκυκλωμενη είσοδο, 
Ειδικά στα Riaa επειδή η στάθμη των χαμηλών συχνοτήτων είναι πολύ ανεβασμένη ,είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο κάποιος βομβος 

Είχα ανεβάσει ένα βίντεο ελέγχου ,εάν κοιτάξεις στο 7 λεπτό θα δεις ότι "τσιμπάει " εύκολα και τους ηχητικους θορύβους. 
Και βέβαια όπως είπε και ο Άκης καλά είναι να είναι μονωμενα τα RCA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAPXoMG260A&app=desktop

----------

CLOCKMAN (01-12-15)

----------


## biker883

Μηπως μπορεις να ανεβασεις το σχηματικο που χρησιμοποιησες, μιας και το δοκιμασες και δουλευει... Γιατι στο google εχει άπειρα και δεν ξερεις τι να διαλεξεις.

----------


## CLOCKMAN

αυτό είναι, όπως βλέπετε είναι αρκετά απλό

----------


## biker883

> αυτό είναι, όπως βλέπετε είναι αρκετά απλό



ευχαριστω.

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Λοιπόν μάγκες, κατάφερα και εξάλειψα το βόμβο. Έκοψα τη τροφοδοσία από τα νήματα όπου την πέρναγα από τη πλακέτα και μάλιστα είχα προσθέσει και 2 πυκνωτάκια 100νανο και 10μικρο, τα οποία κατάργησα, και έδωσα κατ'ευθείαν στα νήματα. Ο βόμβος την κοπάνησε, και δε χρειάστηκε να απομονώσω τα RCA. 
Συμπέρασμα, αποφεύγουμε να περνάμε τη τροφοδοσία των νημάτων κοντά στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα κι ας είναι και DC.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές και παρατηρήσεις σας.
Όσο φτιάχνεις μαθαίνεις.

----------

spirakos (02-12-15)

----------


## p.gabr

Μπράβο βρε Γιώργο 
Και  να δεις το είχα πει και αυτό Εαν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί πλακέτα τα νήματα να πάνε με ξεχωριστά καλώδια ,γιατί η κατασκευή της πλακέτας γίνεται πολύ απλή με σωστές γειωσεις 
Η διαδρομές των νημάτων περιπλεκει ΑΣΚΟΠΑ το τυπωμένο. 


Καλή διασκέδαση και πάλι

----------

CLOCKMAN (02-12-15)

----------


## spirakos

> Μπράβο βρε Γιώργο 
> Και  να δεις το είχα πει και αυτό Εαν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί πλακέτα τα νήματα να πάνε με ξεχωριστά καλώδια ,γιατί η κατασκευή της πλακέτας γίνεται πολύ απλή με σωστές γειωσεις 
> *Η διαδρομές των νημάτων περιπλεκει ΑΣΚΟΠΑ το τυπωμένο. 
> *
> 
> Καλή διασκέδαση και πάλι



++++++++

----------


## Horus

Καλησπέρα.. 
Επαναφέρω το θαμενο απο τον χρονο νήμα για να ρωτησω για τον ηλεκτρολυτικό στην εξοδο (1μf /15v) αν μπορω να τον αντικαταστήσω με mkp (στα ποσα μf ??) και αν ξερει καποιος γιατι ηλεκτρολυτικό στην εξοδο ?? . Σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να τον φτιαξω να κανει παρεα με τον λαμπατο προ ( που οδηγεί lm3886).

----------


## AKHS

> Καλησπέρα.. 
> Επαναφέρω το θαμενο απο τον χρονο νήμα για να ρωτησω για τον ηλεκτρολυτικό στην εξοδο (1μf /15v) αν μπορω να τον αντικαταστήσω με mkp (στα ποσα μf ??) και αν ξερει καποιος γιατι ηλεκτρολυτικό στην εξοδο ?? . Σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να τον φτιαξω να κανει παρεα με τον λαμπατο προ ( που οδηγεί lm3886).



Φυσικά και μπορείς να τον αντικαταστήσεις με mkp στα ίδια μf η διαφορά τους είναι στην ποιότητα του ήχου

----------


## Horus

Τώρα μόλις τον τελείωσα και σαν πρώτη δοκιμή δούλεψε με καλά αποτελέσματα και κάποιο βόμβο... Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω θωρακίσεις και μάζεμα καλωδίων ... Έβαλα ηλεκτρολυτικο στην έξοδο,  ελπίζω να έχω mkp στο 1μ... Παίζει καλά... Πιστεύω ότι τον βοηθάει η riaa στο feeeback..

----------


## nick1974

> Τώρα μόλις τον τελείωσα και σαν πρώτη δοκιμή δούλεψε με καλά αποτελέσματα και κάποιο βόμβο... Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω θωρακίσεις και μάζεμα καλωδίων ... Έβαλα ηλεκτρολυτικο στην έξοδο,  ελπίζω να έχω mkp στο 1μ... Παίζει καλά... Πιστεύω ότι τον βοηθάει η riaa στο feeeback..




Οι θωρακισεις ειναι μεν ενα θεμα, αλλα ειναι λαθος και χασιμο χρονου να εστιαζεσαι 100% εκει.
Η τοπολογια της κατασκευης, η τροφοδοσια (και τα νηματα) και πρωτ απ ολα οι γειωσεις που πρεπει να σχηματιζουν αστερα και να μην κανουν βρογχο ειναι οι Νο1 ενοχοι, κι οταν λυσεις αυτα τα θεματα, κι αφου εισαι κι 100% σιγουρος για τις τροφοδοσιες σου, αν απομεινει καποιος βομβος κοιτας και το θεμα των θωρακισεων

----------


## KOKAR

> Γεια σας φίλοι μου.
> Πρόσφατα ξέθαψα ένα πικάπ απ'την αποθήκη μου που το είχα παροπλίσει καμιά εικοσαετία και όπως ξέρετε οι σημερινοί ενισχυτές δεν έχουν είσοδο phono έτσι είπα να φτιάξω έναν phono preamp με λυχνίες καθότι είχα στο συρτάρι μου διάφορες. Το σχέδιο είναι από το δίκτυο με τις ECC83. Εγώ έβαλα ένα ζευγάρι ECC81 με πάρα πολύ ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. Το μόνο προβληματάκι που προσπαθώ να βρω είναι ένας πολύ μικρός βόμβος των αγαπημένων μας 50Hz στο ένα κανάλι (που θα τη βρω τη μαλακία). Κατά τα άλλα είναι σχεδόν αθόρυβος με κάτω από 2mV χχςςς... θόρυβο στην έξοδο. Το τροφοδοτικό είναι εκτός απ'ότι βλέπετε Ο ήχος του δεν περιγράφεται άνοιξαν τα αυτάκια μου, δε συγκρίνεται με την ψηφιακίλα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60901Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60902Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60903



Η ecc81 έχει πολύ μικρότερο κέρδος από την ecc83

----------


## papapouf

Πολύ ωραίο.Θελω να σε ρωτησω τις τρυπες πως τις εκανες;

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Σωστά Κώστα, η ecc83 είναι καλύτερη, την δοκίμασα αλλά επειδή το τροφοδοτικό δε σηκώνει μεγαλύτερη τάση που παίζει η ecc83, δεν την έβαλα. 
Όσο για τις τρύπες, τις άνοιξα με ποτηράκι.
Πάντως μια που τ'αναφέρατε κι αρχή διαλόγου κάνατε, είχα καταλήξει να θωρακίσω τις λυχνίες και έπεσε αισθητά ο θόρυβος. Θα το ξαναδώ το θέμα.
Ο πυκνωτής στην έξοδο πιστεύω ότι καλύτερα είναι να μπει πλαστικός και όχι ηλεκτρολυτικός, απλά τον είχα στο συρτάρι μου και είναι bipolar.

----------


## nick1974

καλη η ecc83 αλλα θελουμε και να τις βλεπουμε τις λαμπιτσες, ετσι δεν ειναι?  :Tongue2: 
Με ecc81, e88cc ecc82  η με τις αντιστοιχες Ρωσσιδαρες ενα https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nord...6-b9d5154a7922  ειναι μια χαρα υπεραρκετη θωρακιση, ενω η ecc83 λογο πολυ μεγαλης ενισχυσης θελει κανονικη "πανοπλια" (και οχι μονο αυτη αλλα ολο το κυκλωμα εισοδου της θελει αρκετη προσοχη)

----------

